# The kenpo redneck!!!



## jonathan archer (Jan 10, 2007)

hello there y'all im new to these parts studied isshinryu in tacoma, wa now studying kenpo karate at tracys karate studio in wooster, ohio glad to be here.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## jonathan archer (Jan 10, 2007)

thank you much i hope i will.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  Lots of Kenpo folks here, glad you joined us!  :asian:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome, Tacoma huh you must be a ranger


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome Redneck!
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2007)

Redneck? I dunno... the folks on this board who're from West Virginia might have something to say about that... Washington? Red-necks? umm... I dunno...

Welcome the board and enjoy your stay... be sure to use the search feature as it'll be a BIG help.  No, really it will!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## exile (Jan 10, 2007)

Greetings, Jonathan, and welcome to MTgood to have you with us!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Drac (Jan 11, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## jonathan archer (Jan 12, 2007)

dosent matter where u live its how u live like jeff foxworthy says theres redneks all over the u,s,a.
this is in regards to ma-cavers post.


----------

